# Difference between Aolong v1 and v2?



## hanteng (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi guys,i am going to get my moyu along tomorrow from a local store,i have heard that another version of the moyu aolong is now available but i kinda want the v1 instead since reviews have said that the v1 is better,so.....is there anyway i can tell the difference btwn them without dismantling it or smth?Thx!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 6, 2014)

according to the people who bought the cube and made the reviews:

- v2 is slower than v1 (more controllable I guess)
- v2's plastic is different compare to v1
- v2 doesn't have v1's bubbly feeling (outer cube)
- both inner pieces are the same, doesn't seem to have any changes

here you can find a whole list of aolong v2 reviews - https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=aolong+v2


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 6, 2014)

The v2 is less "bubbly" and flat on the outside, while the v1 feel more so (like a pillowed cube). I've heard that the first batch of v2s are bad because of the plastic, and the second batch is much faster, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## hanteng (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh thx!And i also realised that stickers on the v1 seem to cover the tiles almost completely whereas the v2 has much more space,am i right?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 6, 2014)

id say the made the gap smaller on v2 to prevent corner twist, as for the stickers, they might made it bigger just a lil bit (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 6, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> The v2 is less "bubbly" and flat on the outside, while the v1 feel more so (like a pillowed cube). I've heard that the first batch of v2s are bad because of the plastic, and the second batch is much faster, but I'm not sure about that.



I don't know if it's just the white ones, or just my cubes, or whatever, but before I lubed my aolong v1, my v2 was faster than my v1.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 14, 2014)

In case people didn't see from the other thread:
The first batches of the v2's used a kind of plastic that felt different and was slower than the v1, however the new batches use a different "glossy" plastic and are supposedly much better than the early ones and as good as or better than the v1's. (No idea on what plastic the v1's use)


----------



## liuyue (Aug 15, 2014)

i don't know the difference between them because i have only v2,and i think v2 is pretty good.


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't have the v2, but my v1 is great! I've only got one corner twist out of the thousands of solves I've done, I would definetly reccommend the v1 over the v2, because many other reviews on the v2 aren't that great.


----------



## Tom606060 (Aug 15, 2014)

Is cubezz.com currently selling the new batch?


----------



## joshsolves (Jul 31, 2015)

This video has something about the new and old batch and the v1 v2 differences.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egSZQfxst-U


----------

